# Fuji X-E2 + Canon Lenses (with adapter)



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 13, 2014)

Over the weekend, I did some thinking about whether or not I wanted to finally invest in an interchangeable lens Fuji body since I have been very pleased with the performance of the x100s. 

After reading some generally good reviews on the X-E2, I decided to do some more research and found that there are adapters for EF to X mount (albeit relatively restrictive ones without a ton of functionality). 

There are the tilt adapters without aperture control and regular adapters with aperture control via a separate iris in the adapter itself (not the best solution since vignetting appears to be a major problem after the first stop down). For the time being, those look like the primary options available.

The tilt adapters intrigued me the most as I would be able to basically use any of my Canon lenses or even adapted lenses with 8 degrees of tilt albeit with the aperture value preset unless you want to shoot wide open.

To the BH site I went with credit card in hand. I've ordered the all black body along with the 35/1.4 as I figured having at least one native lens right now would be nice. I have also ordered both types of adapters all of which will be arriving by this Friday. 

In the meantime, I was curious to know if any of the Canon guys around here have tried adapting lenses to a Fuji body and/or have used a tilting lens adapter before (on any company's body and lens combo). Very curious to find out what types of experiences others are having.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 20, 2014)

So it's been here since Friday....


----------

